# Welche Pflanzen für Ententeich?



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir einen "Ententeich" angelgt (ich möchte 5 __ Enten halten).
Der Teich ist ca. 7x9m groß und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,80m.
jaja...Ich weiß das Enten viel Dreck und Blödsinn machen  
ich möchte aber auch 2 __ Graskarpfen einsetzen.
Welche Pflanzen würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Also das soll nix für das "Auge" sein, sondern möglichst nur welche die viel Sauerstoff erzeugen. Und wieviel Pflanzen muß ich dann davon kaufen? Gibt es da so eine Faustregel?
Dann habe ich mir eine kleine "Sumpfzone" gebaut - ein kleiner Teich (1,2x2m) neben dem Großen aber miteinander verbunden - da will ich aber Steine zwischenlegen, damit die Pflanzen aus der Sumpfzone nicht in den Teich wachsen.
Welche Bepflanzung würdet Ihr mir im Sumpfbereich  empfehlen?


MFG Hans


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2003)

Hallo hans,
du musst sehr Harte oder ungenießbare Pflanzen nehmen...
Ich wüde dir für den Sumpf __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben entpfehlen....
Musst halt  schauen,was die __ Enten fressen,und was nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Hans,

das klappt leider nicht mit Pflanzen und __ Enten im selben Teich. Die Enten fressen alles restlos auf und überdüngen das Wasser bis auch der letzte Fisch davon eingegangen ist. Ich hatte auch einmal den Traum in der Gärtnerei Laufenten zu halten, aber ich bin davon abgekommen. Es geht einfach nicht, obwohl ich pro Ente eine wesentlich grössere Wasserfläche bieten könnte. 

Werner


----------

